# My mac os doesn't recpgnize my password and i already reboot the computer and noting.



## Ninafresh (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi my computer is and Imac G4 and i bi=eing having a couple of problem with it. but now is asking for my passwor to loggin and doesn't recognize it. and is the same as always I never change it.  can somebody help me please.

if i have to eraise everything in the copmuter i will do it. but i need to loggin.
Thank  you
Nina


----------



## Chunkyjames (Apr 22, 2009)

If you have to erase it, you'd need to insert the original disc, and start up the computer. as it's booting, hold down the "D" key, and it should boot in "disc mode". i think... i've never actually done it before


----------



## Ninafresh (Apr 22, 2009)

thank you  I will try it. I hope this work this time. thank you. take care.


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 22, 2009)

Erasing and re-installing the OS is your last option, not the first.

You can boot to the install disk by double-clicking on the icon that appears on your desktop when you put the install CD into the drive.

If that does not work, reboot the computer and press and hold the C key during startup.

After successfully booting to the install CD, choose the proper language, and then you can reset the password by using the Utility menu.


----------



## Randy Singer (Apr 23, 2009)

Ninafresh said:


> Hi my computer is and Imac G4 and i bi=eing having a couple of problem with it. but now is asking for my passwor to loggin and doesn't recognize it. and is the same as always I never change it.  can somebody help me please.
> 
> if i have to eraise everything in the copmuter i will do it. but i need to loggin.
> Thank  you
> Nina



You shouldn't have to resort to such extreme measures.  

All that you need to do is reset your Mac's password.  Here is a technical note from Apple on how you do it:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1274


----------



## Ninafresh (May 15, 2009)

Thank you Randy,

 You probably won't believe, but I did what you tell me to do. but every time I did that my screen open in a black screen with white text. 

starting with : 
Darwin/BSD "(mycomputernickname.local)" (console) 
Login: I write my computer nickname from my other username and hit enter.
Password: "I write the new password" and hit enter.

Last login: "give me the date and time" on console
then just said: 
Welcome to Darwin!
[my computer nickname:~] my other user nickname% 

and that is it.

Now,  what can I do? 

I did take the computer to the Apple Store for more than 3 time,  but they said... that they doesn't work no more with my type of iMac because is to old and they doesn't have anymore there parts.


----------



## Randy Singer (May 15, 2009)

After you see: "welcome to darwin," type: 

exit 

and then press Return.


----------



## Ninafresh (May 18, 2009)

i did it. but it take me back to choose with which user I want to login again.

I think I lose all of the chances to put everything back to normal... I just can work now through the new account that I have to create to been able to wok in to the HD. try to fix it but without any luck.


----------

